# Momento primario dello svolgimento della personalità umana



## CristinaBurke

"La costituzione italiana disegna un ordinamento pluralista. In particolare, l'art.2 prevede il cosiddetto pluralismo sociale che all'interno delle diverse tipologie di formazioni sociali che compongono la popolazione, riconosce il momento primario dello svolgimento della personalità umana".

Ciao, scusate ma non riesco a capire il significato di questa frase. Cosa vuole dire "momento primario dello svolgimento...."

Mi potreste aiutare? Grazie.


----------



## CristinaBurke

Ciao, la prima frase è completa così. Ho sistemato la maiuscola e le parole formazioni sociali (avevo scritto formazione sociale).


----------



## Starless74

Per «momento primario dello svolgimento della personalità umana» si intende il tempo in cui un essere umano diviene cosciente (cioè presumibilmente la nascita) che è anche il momento a partire dal quale i diritti fondamentali si ritengono acquisiti: riconoscendo tale momento, l'art.2 riconosce anche i diritti che ne conseguono.

Non proprio il modo più semplice per dirlo, ma questa è un'altra storia...


----------



## bearded

Un'altra possibile interpretazione (oltre a quella di Starless) secondo me potrebbe consistere nell'attribuire alla parola ''momento'' il significato obsoleto di ''importanza'' - come nell'espressione 'una cosa _di grande momento_' (=di grande importanza).

Allora ''riconosce il momento primario dello svolgimento della personalità umana'' potrebbe significare _riconosce la primaria importanza dello svilupparsi/dell'evoluzione della persona(lità) umana._

Nel titolo correggi primaro > primario


----------



## CristinaBurke

Grazie per l'aiuto, la frase ora la capisco, con entrambe le interpretazioni. Grazie mille.
E' un libro che parla dell'ordinamento giuridico, sono alle prime pagine, spero non sia tutto così... difficile (per me).
Grazie ancora.


----------



## ohbice

Il momento primario della formazione della personalità umana, cioè il "momento" (il tempo, il luogo) in cui avviene primariamente, ovvero in via pricipale, la formazione della personalità umana, che è una personalità "sociale", secondo la costituzione italiana accade all'interno delle "formazioni sociali", che sono diverse per tipologia (la famiglia, la scuola, la "chiesa" , la parte politica, la rappresentanza sindacale, il club delle bocce, il canile in cui lavorano i volontari... Nell'elenco banalizzo volutamente, perché la natura sociale dell'uomo si esprime su molti e diversi livelli).


----------



## CristinaBurke

Grazie per la tua spiegazione. Grazie.


----------



## lorenzos

CristinaBurke said:


> scusate ma non riesco a capire il significato di questa frase. Cosa vuole dire "momento primario dello svolgimento...."


Non hai niente di cui scusarti. anzi sarebbe bello tu potessi dire al tizio "_dove è chiaro il testo non fare oscura chiosa_" La nostra Costituzione è un mirabile esempio di chiarezza e di stile, l'art. 2 recita:


> La Repubblica riconosce e garantisce i diritti inviolabili dell'uomo, sia come singolo sia nelle formazioni sociali ove si svolge la sua personalità, e richiede l'adempimento dei doveri inderogabili di solidarietà politica, economica e sociale.


Dove caspita lo vede "_il momento primario dello svolgimento della personalità umana", _qualunque cosa voglia dire_?_ Per me non sta da nessuna parte ma, volendogli dare credito: nella scuola primaria, nei gruppi parrocchiali, nei boy scout? E se uno non frequentasse partiti o sindacati e non fosse attivo in nessun gruppo... lo svolgimento della sua personalità avrebbe perso il momento primario? Mah...  
Utilizza il libro per imparare il più possibile a memoria gli articoli della nostra carta fondamentale, e buona fortuna.


----------



## ohbice

Una volta tanto non concordo con te, Lorenzos. Il linguaggio si adatta al contesto. Non solo, non è necessario cercare di semplificare anche le cose complesse: le cose complesse hanno bisogno di un linguaggio complesso, e non c'è altro modo che allenarsi e impararlo. È un pensiero che ho appreso da Franco Fortini.
Che poi ai tempi in cui fu scritta la costituzione ci fossero correnti di pensiero che trovavano discutibile che il momento primario della formazione della persona umana giacesse nella propaganda, o nella pubblicità, o nei personaggi a la Chiara Ferragni, questo te lo posso concedere. I tempi cambiano


----------



## bearded

Trovo che la frase OP sia oscura ovvero mal scritta.  Ammettendo come giusta l'interpretazione di ohbice, forse sarebbe stata comprensibile una versione/formulazione tipo  '' La costituzione italiana...in particolare all'art.2 riconosce nel pluralismo sociale, cioè  nelle diverse tipologie... il momento (?) primario dello svolgimento della personalità umana'' : cioè è la costituzione che riconosce...

Ma così com'è, il testo a mio parere è in parte incomprensibile: sembra che sia il pluralismo sociale (soggetto) che riconosce il momento primario. Questo non vuol dir niente.  Inoltre il termine ''momento'' è ambiguo (vedi interpretazioni diverse: #3 nascita, #4 importanza..) e il termine ''svolgimento'' non mi sembra adatto al contesto (la mia personalità ''si svolge''..?).

Chiunque abbia scritto questo testo, secondo me non ha/aveva la capacità di esprimersi in modo chiaro in italiano - oppure, nel caso si tratti di persona autorevole, forse si trovava in stato di dormiveglia (_aliquando dormitat Homerus_).


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> Chiunque abbia scritto questo testo, secondo me non ha/aveva la capacità di esprimersi in modo chiaro in italiano


Il che, mi si passi il lieve _off_-_topic_, è assai frequente nelle trattazioni giuridiche, mascherato da "lingua aulica" o "linguaggio tecnico".


----------



## lövastrell

Salve. A parte l'ambiguità di "momento", credo che gran parte della bruttezza e oscurità della frase dipenda da "all'interno di". A occhio mi pare che l'autore o autrice intendesse dire che la Cost. riconosce _nelle _formazioni sociali (appunto dalla parrocchia in su) il luogo in cui si forma la personalità. Quest'ultimo termine mi sembra usato nell'accezione comune, come carattere o indole, benché il contesto giuridico autorizzi anche l'interpretazione di Starless come l'essere o il diventare una persona (come ingl. _personhood_), e allora il "momento" in questione sarebbe appunto la nascita, o per alcuni il concepimento. Ma lo trovo meno probabile.


----------



## ohbice

A parte che persona (umana), qui come nella costituzione, (ribadisco, secondo me) ha il significato di "essere sociale". E questo perché l'influenza del pensiero cattolico democratico si sente assai nella nostra costituzione.
Ma vorrei capire perché "all'interno di" sarebbe "brutto e oscuro" mentre "in cui" risulta bello e chiaro


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> Ma vorrei capire perché "all'interno di" sarebbe "brutto e oscuro" mentre "in cui" risulta bello e chiaro


Secondo me perché ''riconoscere'' è inteso come ''identificare (qui: ufficialmente)'': _ io riconosco in lei la mia donna ideale, la costituzione riconosce (in questo caso: ufficialmente) nelle varie formazioni... il ''momento''..._
''All'interno di'' non avrebbe senso secondo questa interpretazione.


----------



## lövastrell

Be', ohbice, tu dici "riconosco _in _questo un momento importante" o "riconosco _all'interno di _questo..."?
Su "persona" sono d'accordo con te, ma l'OP parlava di "personalità", che ultimamente ho visto talvolta usato in contesti giuridici nel senso di 'personhood', cioè il fatto di essere una persona e quindi titolare di diritti legislativamente definiti. Non direi a prima vista che questo sia uno di quei casi, ma bisogna vedere il contesto più ampio.


----------



## lövastrell

Bearded, hai ragione, nella mia interpretazione "all'interno di" non ha senso, o meglio non l'avrebbe... ma credimi, parlo per esperienza (di insegnante e di editor), scommetterei che l'autore intendeva proprio questo...


----------



## bearded

lövastrell said:


> scommetterei che l'autore intendeva proprio questo..


Cioè intendeva proprio ''all'interno''?  Se è così, mi confermo nella mia idea che il testo originale sia un po' sgangherato - anche logicamente.
 Vediamo:
 il cosiddetto pluralismo sociale riconosce (?) all'interno (? Ipotesi: forse voleva dire ''nell'ambito''?) delle diverse ...formazioni sociali il momento(?) primario dello svolgimento (?) della personalità umana.. No, non sta in piedi.
Ad es. in un partito politico ('formazione sociale'), è al suo interno (dove? nella direzione, nella segreteria, nel comitato centrale?) che 'si svolge' primariamente la personalità umana..
Per me è un modo assurdo di esprimersi. Il pluralismo sociale non riconosce un bel niente all'interno delle formazioni sociali.


----------



## lövastrell

La mia ipotesi è che abbia usato "all'interno di" al posto di "in". Il fatto è che molti scrivono come se le espressioni più lunghe fossero più nobili o più scientifiche di quelle corte: anzi "maggiormente scientifiche", perché "più" è troppo poco.


----------



## ohbice

bearded said:


> Secondo me perché ''riconoscere'' è inteso come ''identificare (qui: ufficialmente)'': _ io riconosco in lei la mia donna ideale, la costituzione riconosce (in questo caso: ufficialmente) nelle varie formazioni... il ''momento''..._
> ''All'interno di'' non avrebbe senso secondo questa interpretazione.


La costituzione non riconosce/identifica nelle formazioni sociali il luogo/il momento. Le formazioni sociali non sono che una forma, un'istituzione. Il momento e il luogo in cui la costituzione riconosce/identifica la possibilità che la persona umana accresca la sua socialità e completi la sua "crescita" proprio in quanto persona è all'interno di queste forme/istituzioni. NOn sono le istituzioni/formazioni sociali a fare la persona, è la partecipazione all'interno di queste formazioni l'attività prettamente formativa.


----------



## lorenzos

"_La costituzione italiana disegna un ordinamento pluralista. In particolare, l'art.2 prevede il cosiddetto pluralismo sociale che all'interno delle *diverse tipologie di formazioni sociali che compongono la popolazione*, *riconosce *il momento primario dello svolgimento della personalità umana_".
Non volevo infierire ma: 
- concettualmente, non mi pare che le _diverse tipologie di formazioni sociali _compongano _la popolazione_: i partiti, i gruppi parrocchiali e i dopolavoro ferroviari compongono la popolazione? Mah...
- sintatticamente, quale è il soggetto di _riconosce_? Sembrerebbe il pluralismo sociale, ma è assurdo.


----------

